# Using Clam Strips for Sheepshead



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I fished Ponce Inlet always..nothing but snags. Fishing for sheepshead right now. Using fiddlers and live shrimp.
Now, I'm thinking, what about clam strips? Alot tougher and stays on the hook better. So, if missing a bite, i can fairly assume that bait is still hanging on waiting for the next hit. I don't have to guess as much about that and end up breakiung my line off the rocks.
Might even salt it if i have some left over, till next time.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Clams aren't going to be tougher against a sheepshead. They have that habit of lightly gumming the bait, and then sucking it right off the hook. Around here, we have a few tricks.

#1 Find something that stays on a hook. It can be a styrofoam float, a "puffball", (available in the arts and crafts section) or anything else that isn't food. The trick is, it MUST stay on the hook. You will be using hot glue. Use a Kahle hook that's a bit bigger than what you'd normally use, because it's going to eat up a lot of the gap, putting your "teaser" on there. Many times, the sheepshead WILL NOT let go. I use a hook with a float attached, and I'll use it until they absolutely destroy the styrofoam. Hook up rates are much improved. The puffball soaked in shrimp juice works a treat, also.

#2 Keep a good selection of baits. Because you never really know what they are going to take. If you use fleas, (talking specifically sheepshead here) use very small fleas, and coat the hook with them. If you're using clams, use a part that you can wrap around the shank a few times. If shrimp, well... you're on your own, there. Fiddler crabs are easy, cause there's no real wrong way to put them on. They have to be well minded, cause they disappear fast. At any rate, if you have all of the baits, you'll find out pretty quick what they want.

For a rig, try this: A 12" length from your trace to a bank sinker. I like to keep the traces about 4" long, but I have also had really good luck using a standoff. Not something we talk about a lot here in the states, but really effective where rocks are to be found. I have made standoffs by twisting heavy leader, (using a really long dropper loop) or by attaching clear plastic tubing around the dropper. Similar to what you'd do for a straw rig. At the end of the standoff, you want the bait swinging, so add on a 2" trace, with your hook.

Unfortunately, another reality is that when it comes to sheepshead, sometimes you just have to feed them until they get used to the feeding, and then start to get competitive. Then, they tend to hook up easier, as well.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

On another note, check this out:









Hard to see the picture, but this happens quite a bit with sheepshead. Never even knew the little bastard was biting on the hook. But he got it in this jaw just right, and closed it up!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I use clams strips up here in Yankee Land for Tog. Won't use anything else.


----------

